# Protected until 28th of September 2010



## maura (30 Sep 2008)

I read with interest on www.irishtimes.com that the protection on the 6 Irish institutions expires on 28th Sept. 2010. 

Does anyone know if the protection on €100,000 in the other savings accounts also expires at that time e.g. first active/Acc Bank?  or will it revert back to €20,000 max. after that time.


----------

